# Night Vision



## NoR (Mar 24, 2008)

Does anyone recall holding a hand over one eye when going into the chartroom during a night watch.

Recall being quite obsessive about turning off all unnecessary lights on the bridge and making sure that there was no light shining out from the fwd accommodation. A couple of masters complained about it as they blundered around in the dark...but they saw the point, particularly when I picked up the faint loom of a light which placed us some distance from where we thought we were (no sight for a couple of day due persistent overcast).

With modern bridges I don't suppose anyone really bothers with night vision ?


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

I am minded of the words of an Irish sparks.
I came on bridge watch one afternoon and noted that the deck head light and desk lamp in the radio room had been screened with home made shades. On inquiring about this change in illuminations I was informed "Sure the stars are too bright for those ********.". Referring to the Old Man and the third mate.


----------



## NoR (Mar 24, 2008)

Binnacle said:


> I am minded of the words of an Irish sparks.
> I came on bridge watch one afternoon and noted that the deck head light and desk lamp in the radio room had been screened with home made shades. On inquiring about this change in illuminations I was informed "Sure the stars are too bright for those ********.". Referring to the Old Man and the third mate.


Sounds like they were taking the P***.


----------

